# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  New Tassie owner builder

## Tasberry

Hi All. My husband and i moved to Hobart from Cairns last year and after a year of planning and designing, have just received our building permit for our owner-built house so the grand adventure is about to begin. I am going to have a LOT of questions and I look forward to sharing things I learn wherever they might be helpful to others. Good luck to you all  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Welcome aboard Tasberry.

----------


## James

Welcome!

----------

